# i want one too ...



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

how are you all getting such great photo things under your posts. i know how to put my name in there and maybe a random photo but how are you guys getting such pretty ones with lots of pics?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I just made a collage in PhotoShop, and uploaded it from photobucket. Same as posting pics in a thread.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

i made mine with paint  cuz i dont have photooshp or anything, :lol:


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

Vortex said:


> i made mine with paint  cuz i dont have photooshp or anything, :lol:


Ditto


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

ohh thank you my boyfriend is a prof photographer and is very skilled with photo shop...maybe i should bug him to do me one   :lol:


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

lacking any sort of creative program like that (hate macs for that reason and that reason only) i had to round up the crew and take one shot. the one in my sig is the best one i could get (and even then its not very good) i put the names in using Picknik.com 

remind me to never have 5 kids and try to get them all to sit still for a photo :roll:


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

WHAT?? I have a mac and mine came with all sorts of fun photo editing software.. unless you have an OLDER mac!! Sorry, i'm a mac person and LOVE my macs!!

I plan on making a cute picture soon.. my hubby is a pro photog as well


----------

